# Video of me playing my own composition



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I would just like to share with you a composition that I wrote recently. It's one of my early works still, i hope you like it  It's called "The Breeze of Memories"


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Aptly titled, methinks. Very nice performance, as well. Seems to be binary form, heavily influenced by impressionism. Sheet music?


----------



## Aro (Sep 19, 2011)

I've wrote the sheet music but only in hand, need to find time to write it on pc as well  Thank you for your nice words !!


----------

